# traction control (esp) and abs light is on.



## SHOURTTS (May 28, 2006)

so the ESP and abs light is on in my cluster. Its been goin on for quite sometime now..... way be4 I did all rotors and pads. how do i figure out if its a wheel speed sensor, and which one it is? will a vag pick up on it?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: traction control (esp) and abs light is on. (SHOURTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHOURTTS* »_so the ESP and abs light is on in my cluster. Its been goin on for quite sometime now..... way be4 I did all rotors and pads. how do i figure out if its a wheel speed sensor, and which one it is? will a vag pick up on it?









yep, most likely a wheel speed sensor , a vag-com will tell which side and if its front or rear .


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

or its your haldex controller, which is balls expensive to replace...actually about 750


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTeyePOPPIN’* »_or its your haldex controller, which is balls expensive to replace...actually about 750

Yeah, but he can get the sport or competition controllers from HPA for just a few dollars more


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Same scenario happened to me, the lights would be on one day then off the next. Ended up being my wheel speed sensor (the harness) which also includes the brake pad sensor, and I needed to splice the whole harness in since it came with bare ended wires. The harness was about $100, and I just said eff it and paid Audi $60-70 (1 hour labor) to install it.
You can check each one with a multimeter, or pay Audi one hour of labor to do it for you. A sensor could also be dirty and just need to be cleaned, but I doubt that would happen on such a new car, not to mention an Audi.
Errr I really can't remember exactly how to check with the multimeter and what it's supposed to read though. Let me know if you need the info and I can get it through a phone call


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Yeah, but he can get the sport or competition controllers from HPA for just a few dollars more









Definetly get the Blue controller, as it doesn't stay locked all the time. If you search a bit, you can find them for about $750...just be patient and hunt on the net while enjoying some adult beverages


----------



## SHOURTTS (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

hey thanks guys. I think im gonna have audi check it out, i need my car to be ready for the drive down to h20.......hopefully its not the haldex,i really dont feel like spending that kinda money


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (SHOURTTS)*

So did you fix the problem?? 
I'm having a problem with mine.....So i turn my car on the other day and i have almost every light on my cluster lit up... My ABS warning light is on and stays on along with the traction control indicator light. When i start to drive a flashing exclamation mark flashes next to the ABS Warning light and doesnt go away and initially it beeps....








I went to my vw/audi specialist today to check it out, and when he plugs in the vagcom he told me that the ABS module is going crazy and cant really determine what the problem is or what caused it . He said i probably needs to change my ABS contol module with regulating unit??
Doesn't make any sense...my TT is a 2005 225Q.....i called my Stealership out of curiousity for pricing and they told me that the contol module with regulating unit goes for a nice $2200???????








Dammit i hope i dont have to replace everything. I would never pay anything close to that, but still i doubt i'd have to change everything, Any help anyone??? Didnt want to start a new thread, since this was pretty recent


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (black vdub)*

Wouldn't that be under warranty?
When my TT was 4 years old, my first aid compartment door wouldn't stay closed so Audi bought and installed the entire interior panel for the back of my car for free


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Phrost)*

i would like to think that it would be covered under warranty, however i'm sure they would blame it on my mods or something... I'll try calling them to see if they'll cover something like that before bringing my car in, worth a try i guess


----------



## SHOURTTS (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (black vdub)*

honestly I havent gotten around to fixing it yet....I pulled my fuse for the abs system. Im pretty positive its just a wheel speed sensor......but im not to worried about it. I'll get around to it eventually.......


----------

